# 5 Gallon Fluval *High-tech* Chi



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

This is the first time for me posting my tank here.

Tank is 5 gallon Fluval Chi, was a gift from my lovely wife three month ago. I was growing Aniubas Nana under those LEDs with great success. No algae, very little dosing of Flourish and Excel, low maintenance, I really enjoyed it. For someone who interested in previous scape, follow this link to my youtube video:
YouTube - Fluval Chi

I rescaped it a month ago, after spending so much time at different aquascaping forums and blogs. I like the layout of rocks in an Iwagumi but I also want to have variety of plants in this tank. First started as low-light non-co2 (Excel only), but very soon I turned it into high-tech but medium light setup.

Here is tank spec:

Filter: PetCentra Mini Canister with Ehiem/Fluval Biomedia. Lily Pipes.
Light: IKEA clamp desk lamp with Philips Daylight CFL Bulb @ 6500K. 7.5 hr/day from 1:30pm to 9:00pm.
Substrate: Fluval Shrimp Substrate
Decoration: Local rocky mountain rocks I collected from Whistler 
CO2: 5 LB tank to Milwaukee CO2 Regulator w/solenoid valve, from 12:45pm to 8:30pm. ADA Pollen glass type 3. 2 bubbles/second.

Flora:
Vallisneria nana
Rotala sp. ''green''
Rotala macrandra 'green''
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Cryptocoryne wendtii ''brown''
Eleocharis acicularis
Marsilea hirsuta

Fauna:
1 Paracheirodon innesi
1 Pristella maxillaris
1 Gold Pristella maxillaris
4 Caridina sp.
1 Caridina multidentata
≈15 Neocaridina heteropoda

I dose EI dosing, also adding extra iron from Seachem Iron 0.5ml every another day. Weekly 60% water change every Monday.

Here come the picture:

















I will keep posting pictures as plants to filling in.

ug.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous! 

The tank in the video looks completely different than the one in the pics. You rescaped it completely, it seems. I look forward to seeing more pics as the plants grow in.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow your tank looks great I love your hard scapeing. Look forward to seeing pic when it starts to fill in


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking indeed ! Please update from time to time, please.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

X2 on the hard-scaping. Nice to have a little piece of the mountains in your tank!

Must say, this has got to be the most teched-out fluval chi I think I will ever see.

Where did you pick up the Phillips CFL just out of curiosity? I have 2 ikea desk lamps that I want to put to good use too


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

@Morainy
Sorry for the confusion, I'm glad you like it.

@O.C.D Fishies
I will keep you guys posted. 

@CRS Fan
Those Eleocharis acicularis are the ones I got from you last year. 

@martialid10t
Philips 6500K CFL I got from London Drugs. $7.99 for two. CRI (color rendering index) only 82 but they look much better than 10W CREE LED lamp I have which rated at 96 CRI.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Update:

1. Got new filter! Eheim Ecco 2232!  Limiting about 10~15% intake flow and it's perfect for 5 gallon. I can't believe I was using the same filter on 29 gallon.

2. Combating with GDA on glass. They may or may not go away since I'm keeping wiping them off with kitchen paper towel. Tom Barr suggested to let GDA complete its cycle as cure but I don't want to live with a green box for a month.........

3. New light bulb is coming! Custom ordered PAR38 6700K 60° lens, 12 x 1W Epileds Chip, 960 lux. Will post pictures when I get it.  So looking forward to it!

ug.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

24 Days


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's beautiful. Are you enjoying it as much as we are?


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Your latest video of the Chi is beautiful. Though I was very fond of the first one as well. Where did the cories go?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you posted a new video? I missed it. This is a beautiful tank and I'd love to know how it's doing!~


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Never seen such a lovely Chi setup before! How is it doing these days? And did you remove the waterfall on the top - or if not, how do you combat the CO2 gassing off? Perhaps I am over-judging the amount of water flow from the fountain.


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

teija said:


> Never seen such a lovely Chi setup before! How is it doing these days? And did you remove the waterfall on the top - or if not, how do you combat the CO2 gassing off? Perhaps I am over-judging the amount of water flow from the fountain.


Thanks. I have rescape the tank and will post a new video once diatom no longer the issue.

Yes I have completely remove the waterfall/light/filter on it, so I guess I shouldn't call it 'Chi' anymore. Filter is Eheim Ecco 2232 w/biomedia only at full flow. 

ug


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You are inspiring me to set up my Chi  with CO2


----------

